# 64' SS "AQUA OBSESSION"



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Pics from when I went to pick the car up just South of Chicago in mid July 2011..Bought the car off an older man who was a fire inspector battling cancer and needed money for bills and treatment. He was the 2nd owner of the vehicle and drove the car daily until he got to weak to strong arm the manual steering back in 07'. Yeah, it sat for 4 years in his garage and was started once a month or so. Not really my color, but it was WAY better than I expected it to be since the pics I had to go off of were not the greatest in detail. Fired right up when I turned the key..:biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

nice start!


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Didn't really get much done in July since I was in Atlanta for a wedding and vacation. But I did throw some painted spokes on the 4 that I got locally before I left. They were rusty and I got a good deal, so I figured why not paint them yellow until the whole car gets it's makeover.


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

Nice Start there Homie! :thumbsup:



king debo said:


> Didn't really get much done in July since I was in Atlanta for a wedding and vacation. But I did throw some painted spokes on the 4 that I got locally before I left. They were rusty and I got a good deal, so I figured why not paint them yellow until the whole car gets it's makeover.
> 
> View attachment 392480
> 
> ...


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Thanks, hoping to have it street ready by next summer..I got alot more pics, just gonna take time to get them posted.


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm not crazy about yellow either but it doesn't look bad, looks well taken car of. can't wait to see this build.


----------



## Moe Built (Feb 10, 2010)

I am gonna spray mine yellow with a white top. tight ride


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Tear it apart and mow this Corvette yellow paint off..:biggrin:


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Everything is coming out.


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

New energy suspension bushings installed and por-15 on the entire belly.


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## S.S. Rider (Nov 12, 2011)

64 S.S. Nice!!


----------



## Big Body Caddi (Apr 3, 2006)

Nice build homie


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

keep it movin! looking good


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Sanded down the backsides of the bumpers and started to coat them with por-15.


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

good call with the por 15, money well spent.


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

Lovin this build already. Wish I started off with a 64 in better condition.


----------



## Curtis Fisher (Nov 15, 2008)

Nice :yes::yes:


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

I know what you mean, I had no idea what I was going to get when I got there to pick it up. I figured I would have panels to replace and floors to fix at the very least. The only thing I had to do was minor body work on the drivers rear fender lip and some tiny surface rust on the edge of the deck lid. I was looking for a 62 - 64 rag and came across this and just couldn't pass it up.


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

I've got about 7 qts of Por-15 on the undercarriage..That is some STRONG shit, better have a mask on f*cking with that stuff and fans/doors open..lol


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

3 colors to choose from for paint - went with the first color and a Cadillac Pearl white top..


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Got the top painted Pearl white, can't wait to see it in the sun..Went with a real Pearl with a pink hue - Diamont paint


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Before I forget, I'd like to thank Sin7. I followed his 62' and liked the way he set up his garage to spray his car. The only thing I changed was that I used 5 exhaust fans vs 2 since I have a pretty good size garage. I'd like to thank the neighbor in my area that called the Fire Dept on me at 3a.m too. They showed up right when I was finished clearing the top and was looking for a gas leak. When I told him that I was spraying a car he said do you mind if I come in and see? He came in and said "yep, looks real good" no gas leak here and rolled out..Haha, I even let me surrounding neighbors know and they said no prob..This is the setup I used, breaks down and can be reused over and over again.

















This is Sin7's setup, mine was a little different with the 5 exhaust fans vs the 2..Good lookin out anyways!


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

ttt


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

looking good


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

west coast ridaz said:


> looking good


Thanks, can't wait to see yours in paint.


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Had to figure out how to hang the fender wells so they wouldn't move while being sprayed.

I tied them off to a cinder block with black Spider wire fishing line..Fuckin tripped over the line about 3 times after that..Lol It worked out good though. Was like a snare.


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Sealer


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

All of the small parts, bottom of the trunk and hood.


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Please excuse the mediocre pics. Some of them have shadows and dont really represent the parts that well.


----------



## Str8 Klownin (Jun 25, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Nothing like the feeling you get when you put that gloss ^ on your ride


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Nice


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Some chrome I picked up a while back.


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Before









After


----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

Damn she looks good homie :thumbsup:


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

willskie187 said:


> Damn she looks good homie :thumbsup:


Thanks, been puttin in alot of time on the 4 lately..:biggrin:


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

Nice proyect


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

king debo said:


> Before
> 
> View attachment 396640
> 
> ...




man thats nice. looking good :h5:


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Undercoated the entire floor. More pics tomorrow, maybe. Chrome cowl on now too..Hahaha

Happy THANKSGIVING!


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

king debo said:


> Undercoated the entire floor. More pics tomorrow, maybe. Chrome cowl on now too..Hahaha
> 
> Happy THANKSGIVING!


*HAPPY THANKSGIVING*


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

king debo said:


> Before
> 
> View attachment 396640
> 
> ...


looks good


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Got the wheels color matched Saturday. Sanded and taped them off while I watched the Michigan vs Ohio State game, multitasking at it's best..haha


----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

They turned out good homie :thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

Looking real good homie


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Thanks for the compliments honors.


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Homies, fukn autocorrect lol.


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Got the motor blown apart and ready for the machine shop yesterday. Not real exciting stuff, but thats whats goin on in the shop right now.


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

I picked up some double hump heads for the motor too, all rebuilt and ready to paint..


----------



## FiveBowties84 (Nov 20, 2011)

good stuff homie i c u cookin.....(workin)


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Man, I lucked out today! Wife wanted to xmas shop since she was off this weekend and since I had to go I got to make a stop at one of my favorite stores around..And got some GOOD stuff for the 4. I'm an impatient person, so once I start a project I don't stop until it's done and have a hard time waiting on parts to come in. Whethers it's workin on customer cars or my rides..My motto is" Do work son" as my nephew in Phoenix says..lol Oh yeah, the place is called "Restoration World" and it's in Huber Heights, Ohio..They stock all kinds of Impala parts and late model Chevy stuff, got some real cool dudes workin there too..So this was my plug for them.. http://www.chevroletrestorationworld.com/


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Inner and outer tail cove moldings for SS


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Heater to firewall gasket w/o a/c..:burn: I'm gonna have to invest in an a/c unit since it gets HOTTER than hell here in the summer..


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Very nice build....Gonna be a sweet ride...!!


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

And my other antenna so I can have 2 matching ones..Was contemplating using 6deuce antennas but they're like $69 a piece..Too rich for my blood for an antenna, so if anyone has some they wanna give me (Hahahaha) I'll pay shipping on them..lol


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

king debo said:


> Man, I lucked out today! Wife wanted to xmas shop since she was off this weekend and since I had to go I got to make a stop at one of my favorite stores around..And got some GOOD stuff for the 4. I'm an impatient person, so once I start a project I don't stop until it's done and have a hard time waiting on parts to come in. Whethers it's workin on customer cars or my rides..My motto is" Do work son" as my nephew in Phoenix says..lol Oh yeah, the place is called "Restoration World" and it's in Huber Heights, Ohio..They stock all kinds of Impala parts and late model Chevy stuff, got some real cool dudes workin there too..So this was my plug for them.. http://www.chevroletrestorationworld.com/
> 
> View attachment 402038


yup there great people and I think they have the best prices on the majority of there stuff I got all my trim from......Eric there also polishes and repairs stainless


----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

king debo said:


> Man, I lucked out today! Wife wanted to xmas shop since she was off this weekend and since I had to go I got to make a stop at one of my favorite stores around..And got some GOOD stuff for the 4. I'm an impatient person, so once I start a project I don't stop until it's done and have a hard time waiting on parts to come in. Whethers it's workin on customer cars or my rides..My motto is" Do work son" as my nephew in Phoenix says..lol Oh yeah, the place is called "Restoration World" and it's in Huber Heights, Ohio..They stock all kinds of Impala parts and late model Chevy stuff, got some real cool dudes workin there too..So this was my plug for them.. http://www.chevroletrestorationworld.com/


X2 i got order some thing from them too, they are some down to earth cats that work there. They got good prices on there parts and they also ship them out pretty damn fast.


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

liking the new color, way better than the yellow although it didn't look bad at all. Keep up the progress :thumbsup:


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

good build topic, loving the color


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

Nice build! :thumbsup:


----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

TTT


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Got some more chrome in today, also got a power steering assist from Creepin..Heres a pic of the slave cylinder bracket/mount..I also got the chrome center link and control valve..Their in the box wrapped up still " will post a pic later ". Just stackin engine parts and chrome, should be street ready by Summer..Fingers crossed:biggrin:


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Got a chance to get the dual antennas on earlier today and the rear cove trim Monday..After looking at the pic I thought something looked off, I realized I have polish on the center Chevrolet trim piece still..Thought about doing a third brake light on the rear emblem, wifes trying to axe that though..Haha Not to mention the cars pretty dusty, so excuse the mess..Got work going on, on the other side of the garage. If anyones got some chrome to sell me, just hit me up..I might be able to use it..


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:LOOKIN GOOD


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Picked up some more parts today from Resto World..Got my Bowtie mirror and front fender flag emblems and some other small stuff..Waiting on some Fat mat to come in so I can start lining the guts and move on..Will post more pics as soon as I can, been busy like everyone else this time of year..My new motto is " I won't stop til I get a ragtop ".


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Stock piling parts for my motor build, got a new Edelbrock carb and some other misc stuff. Will post updated pics soon....:biggrin:


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

LOOKIN GOOD HOMIE NICE BUILD!!


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

king debo said:


> Stock piling parts for my motor build, got a new Edelbrock carb and some other misc stuff. Will post updated pics soon....:biggrin:


thats whats up


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Motors at the machine shop now. It should be ready this weekend..:biggrin:


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Got the whole tub Covered..


----------



## mademan9 (Nov 2, 2011)

Where did you get the matting from?looks good


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Got it on Ebay. I got about 100sq ft for $132 shipped same day I ordered and was delivered the next day. Still have about 15 sq ft left, probably do the roof when I have a chance.


----------



## mademan9 (Nov 2, 2011)

is it a insulator or sound deadner


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Works as both an insulator and sound deadener.


----------



## Blocky77 (Dec 31, 2009)

NICE.... :thumbsup:


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Been busy polishing my grill, headlight rings and other interior parts..Post pics soon after I get the finished. Motor should be ready to pick up in the next week or so, then I'll get down to painting it and dropping it back in.


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Gonna head to the garage and do some work this morning.


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Polished my grill this week.


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Doing this by hand is a job! I got 1 headlight ring done tonight when I got home from work.


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Wtf is up with posting pics tonight?


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Got my hood lip molding, trunk emblem assembly and rear license pan today..Pics later


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## m0y316 (Jan 12, 2009)

build is awesome bro!!! clean ass impala:thumbsup: how good did the mat stick??? thinking about hitting the cutty insides with that any input much appreciated


----------



## mademan9 (Nov 2, 2011)

what did you use to polish grill?


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

m0y316 said:


> build is awesome bro!!! clean ass impala:thumbsup: how good did the mat stick??? thinking about hitting the cutty insides with that any input much appreciated


I got 100sq ft on the tub. All you have to do is get your garage up to about 85* and it's pretty easy to work with..Sticks pretty good too after it sets up, gotta be careful and trim it good on the edges because it will damn near rip the paint off if you if you try and remove excess later..


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

mademan9 said:


> what did you use to polish grill?


I followed the steps from Gallo59's build. First you have to strip the anodize off with hair and grease remover from Home Depot, then you file the pits out with a mill bastard file followed by 220 grit then sand out the 220 scratches with 400, then sand out the 400 with 600, 800 wet, 1000 wet and I even went to 1500 wet..Then use Meguiars mag and aluminum polish with a clean cloth rubbing and polishing until you don't have any black coming off on your cloth..

I'm not gonna lie and tell you it's fast and easy, because it's time consuming and you'll feel like your arms are on "swole patrol" but you'll save some cash doing it yourself and it does look good. I was suprised how good mine came out and was glad I put the time in doing it. I basically did 1 part a night when I got home from work, so it took me about a week..If you do do it, post a pic and report cause I wanna see and hear what you think..


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Everytime I try and upload a pic now it uploads.......and no pic..WTF? Never had a problem before, just started doing this a couple days ago..:dunno:


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

king debo said:


> I followed the steps from Gallo59's build. First you have to strip the anodize off with hair and grease remover from Home Depot, then you file the pits out with a mill bastard file followed by 220 grit then sand out the 220 scratches with 400, then sand out the 400 with 600, 800 wet, 1000 wet and I even went to 1500 wet..Then use Meguiars mag and aluminum polish with a clean cloth rubbing and polishing until you don't have any black coming off on your cloth..
> 
> I'm not gonna lie and tell you it's fast and easy, because it's time consuming and you'll feel like your arms are on "swole patrol" but you'll save some cash doing it yourself and it does look good. I was suprised how good mine came out and was glad I put the time in doing it. I basically did 1 part a night when I got home from work, so it took me about a week..If you do do it, post a pic and report cause I wanna see and hear what you think..


does this work on all the trim. example will this work only on aluminum trim? stainlees steel? and will this work on repop parts from say a cars1 and etc. reason im asking is i tried the hair and grease remover on my hood split molding and it made it whiter than before. i stopped there!!! JUST WONDERING IF IT WAS SOMETHING I DID WRONG OR IT WILL NOT WORK ON ALL TRIM PIECES


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

The hair and grease remover is only for removing the anodize (ie) aluminum)..Stainless you can just sand out scratches and polish with polishing bars from Eastwood I believe..I didn't do any stainless yet. When I used the hair and grease remover it made them white, only let it go for about 10 minutes max or it will burn em up.If you dont have scratches you go staright to polishing after you strip the anodize..Be patient cause you really have to work the part a few times in the same spot before it starts to get shiny..As it starts to get shiny, move down the part a little overlapping the already polished out area..I only recommend doing it this way to save money and gain experience..It really is a boring task and takes a long time..I bet I had 15 hours polishing the grill and 4 headlight bezels..

I had to strip a couple parts twice in some areas due to them still having anodize on them, I just shortened the time a bit..But aluminum is like wood, just follow the sanding process and you'll be golden..


----------



## mademan9 (Nov 2, 2011)

king debo said:


> I followed the steps from Gallo59's build. First you have to strip the anodize off with hair and grease remover from Home Depot, then you file the pits out with a mill bastard file followed by 220 grit then sand out the 220 scratches with 400, then sand out the 400 with 600, 800 wet, 1000 wet and I even went to 1500 wet..Then use Meguiars mag and aluminum polish with a clean cloth rubbing and polishing until you don't have any black coming off on your cloth..
> 
> I'm not gonna lie and tell you it's fast and easy, because it's time consuming and you'll feel like your arms are on "swole patrol" but you'll save some cash doing it yourself and it does look good. I was suprised how good mine came out and was glad I put the time in doing it. I basically did 1 part a night when I got home from work, so it took me about a week..If you do do it, post a pic and report cause I wanna see and hear what you think..


I may give it a try.Is there a way to take off the black paint on the grill as well?


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

I used airplane stripper..***BE CAREFUL WITH THAT STUFF***it will eat your skin if you get it on you, use chemical resistent gloves..I would have taken pics of the process, but I didn't want to mess with pulling gloves and goggles off. I let the stripper sit for about 10 minutes too, then used a little brass brush to remove the black paint..If theres any left on there after that, just add a ,little more stripper and wait a few more minutes for it to soften the paint up and remove it with the brass brush.

DON'T FORGET TO USE GOGGLES AND WEAR A LONG SLEEVE SHIRT AND DON'T USE THE STRIPPER IN YOUR BATH TUB - TAKE IT TO THE CAR WASH OR SOMEWHERE OUTSIDE. THE HAIR AND GREASE REMOVER IS SAFE TO USE IN YOUR TUB THOUGH, BUT NOT THE AIRPLANE STRIPPER..


----------



## mademan9 (Nov 2, 2011)

ok cool. thanks


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Got the rear package tray ready for some 6x9"s.


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

:thumbsup:Looking good


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Alright, heres where I'm at.. been working on some custom kick panels for my 6.5 pioneer setup..Got all the fleece and resin layed and I'm gonna start on glassing them tomorrow..Have pics from start to finish and will post them soom. I've also been waiting on my motor to get back from the shop...Anyone who's ever done a motor knows that you gotta keep on these jokers because they will keep your shit on the floor and stall on you..haha SO I do the once a week call and surprise visits on Friday..Should be ready soon and getting painted by me..Also picked up a chrome tie bar and hood release from Mr.impala..Who has the chrome striker?

I think I got a CHROME addiction..HAHAHA anyhelp for that?


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

I got a laugh out of this tonight! I was putting the spring on one of the lights and while pulling the spring up the needle nose pliers slipped off and I pounded myself in the nose and was bleeding a bit..Thought I broke my upper gum bone and nose was broke for a minute..lol wife laughed


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

king debo said:


> Alright, heres where I'm at.. been working on some custom kick panels for my 6.5 pioneer setup..Got all the fleece and resin layed and I'm gonna start on glassing them tomorrow..Have pics from start to finish and will post them soom. I've also been waiting on my motor to get back from the shop...Anyone who's ever done a motor knows that you gotta keep on these jokers because they will keep your shit on the floor and stall on you..haha SO I do the once a week call and surprise visits on Friday..Should be ready soon and getting painted by me..Also picked up a chrome tie bar and hood release from Mr.impala..Who has the chrome striker?
> 
> I think I got a CHROME addiction..HAHAHA anyhelp for that?


hey i did my kick panels and hit a snag when i glassed them they normaly flexible so when u bolt them up they bend mine started to crack so i have to touch them up
i suggest u bolt them on then resin and glass them so they hold that shape i might have to make new ones just some input


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

king debo said:


> View attachment 426034
> 
> 
> View attachment 426036
> ...


normaly i hook the spring to the trim first then slide ring over light works easy


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

removed the dash pad today. Going to plug weld the holes and repaint it black. Any tips would be appreciated,


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

west coast ridaz said:


> normaly i hook the spring to the trim first then slide ring over light works easy


After the first one I switched up.


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

west coast ridaz said:


> hey i did my kick panels and hit a snag when i glassed them they normaly flexible so when u bolt them up they bend mine started to crack so i have to touch them up
> i suggest u bolt them on then resin and glass them so they hold that shape i might have to make new ones just some input


I'm sure I'm going to have to trim them, they were creeekin after the first test fit from the 1st resin coat..


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

king debo said:


> removed the dash pad today. Going to plug weld the holes and repaint it black. Any tips would be appreciated,
> 
> View attachment 426041


just cut a couple little patch pieces hold the under the hole and burn them in grind then glass them bondo and wala


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

My buddy was telling me to put a piece of brass underneath the hole and fill it in that way?


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

just curious, but what did you use to cut the holes for your 6X9s with since the window was still in it?


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

king debo said:


> My buddy was telling me to put a piece of brass underneath the hole and fill it in that way?


either way will work


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

npazzin said:


> just curious, but what did you use to cut the holes for your 6X9s with since the window was still in it?


Used a jigsaw with a smaller blade from underneath..Pretty easy after you get started..


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

GOOD WORK HOMIE...CANT WAIT TO SEE HER DONE.....:thumbsup:


----------



## raul123 (Jul 9, 2010)

what color is that


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

STKN209 said:


> GOOD WORK HOMIE...CANT WAIT TO SEE HER DONE.....:thumbsup:


Thanks for the encouragement bro!


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

raul123 said:


> what color is that


Medium Aqua Metallic w some secret additives..:biggrin:


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Everything is going to be new and rebuilt now...Got my 350 turbo rebuild comin in..Trannys at the shop getting the case cleaned and ready for paint, motor should be done by Wednesday..Movin right along, filling in the dashpad holes, finishing up the fiberglass kick panels..Tomorrow, I'm gonna start stripping and prepping the inside of the trunk for some color and clear..Will drop some pics soon..Stackin chrome in the office for final assembly, starting to feel like all the work was worth it now..


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Bump


----------



## Coast 2 Coast (Jun 24, 2005)

very nice ......... love te color cant wait to see it all done and in te sun,


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Got the motor back today, transmission tomorrow. Trunk prepped and ready for that shiney shine.


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Got the trunk sprayed today..:biggrin:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

:facepalm:............................................lol


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

npazzin said:


> :facepalm:............................................lol


What you face palming me for?


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

The yellow trunk hinge bolts were in because I scuffed the decklid to recoat with clear. Didn't want to clear over the chrome ones, I'll swap them out once the clear cures..


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

looking good


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

king debo said:


> View attachment 432815
> 
> 
> View attachment 432816
> ...


looking good homie!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

just sarcasm, your cars lookin really nice!!! :thumbsup:



king debo said:


> What you face palming me for?


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Got the heads bolted on today, getting the dash, engine and trans prepped for paint...


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Got the kick panels and dash ready for glaze. USPS man delivered my Harland roller rockers today.








All glass - no Bondo









probably going to single stage the dash - not 100% sure though


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

looks incredible Debo:thumbsup:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

king debo said:


> Got the kick panels and dash ready for glaze. USPS man delivered my Harland roller rockers today.
> 
> View attachment 438921
> 
> ...


looking good bro kick panels came out good


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

Coming along real nice did you pick them skirts up today?


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

edelmiro13 said:


> Coming along real nice did you pick them skirts up today?


None in stock, but I special ordered some. I like doing business with them since they're only 25 miles from my house.I always pick up more than I came for when I go there..lol


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

west coast ridaz said:


> looking good bro kick panels came out good


Yea, that's tedious task making them. fiberglass and test fit, trim and sand, and sand and sand and sand..I might try and tackle the lower door panels too..My plan was originally to have Indyzmosthated do them, but I like to do all my own work or at least give it a shot. I might just go ahead and pay him to do the lowers though, I dunno yet.


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

king debo said:


> None in stock, but I special ordered some. I like doing business with them since they're only 25 miles from my house.I always pick up more than I came for when I go there..lol


Cool now that I remember mine also were special order forgot they didnt carry them and Matt does great work yours also look real nice also


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Painted the motor, trans, steering shaft, steering gear box and some other small stuff today..

























1st coat Epoxy Primer









































2nd coat


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

First coat of base









































2nd coat of base


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

2nd coat of base

















Clear coat

















































I'll post the rest up later, gotta get back to work


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

Before I forget, I'd like to thank Sin7. I followed his 62' and liked the way he set up his garage to spray his car. The only thing I changed was that I used 5 exhaust fans vs 2 since I have a pretty good size garage. I'd like to thank the neighbor in my area that called the Fire Dept on me at 3a.m too. They showed up right when I was finished clearing the top and was looking for a gas leak. When I told him that I was spraying a car he said do you mind if I come in and see? He came in and said "yep, looks real good" no gas leak here and rolled out..Haha, I even let me surrounding neighbors know and they said no prob..This is the setup I used, breaks down and can be reused over and over again.

View attachment 394480


View attachment 394481


This is Sin7's setup, mine was a little different with the 5 exhaust fans vs the 2..Good lookin out anyways!


Good Tip i will try that with my build when it's ready for paint :thumbsup:


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

Looks like your on it gonna look supa clean clean :thumbsup:


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Should have my cam, lifters and pushrods here tomorrow. I'm gonna push real hard this weekend and hopefully get the motor dropped in and the dash sprayed. I'll post more pics after I have something worth posting..

Oh yeah, almost forgot, I got all of the interior trim stripped and polished..Looks real shiney


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

king debo said:


> 2nd coat of base
> 
> View attachment 441276
> 
> ...


looks good


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Gotta mix your own paint and make your own custom color mannn

Took a couple pics while mixing the paint today at my homies shop..Always good having friends in various areas of the car business..This is what I'm using for my dash, kick panels and speedo bezel - since everytime I try to get one chrome (speedo bezel) on Ebay they end up going for 3 bills..Fukn ballerzzz!!!:nicoderm:

















Amazing what colors get mixed for certain colors


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Now keep in mind that I spray my own parts and do everything back yard boogie style..


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

And then there was the dash, first time painting a dash with the windshield in, and it turned out real nice..Looks like glass, and the pearls really popped once I hit it with the light. >But for future reference for anyone looking to do this< Your gonna want to take out the windshield, unless you got a really nice mini..


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

clean ass ride homie:thumbsup: paintin motor burn it up (paint i mean) i wanna do mine but to sure wat to start with cuz i wanna smooth it up so it aint all grainy lookin n e suggestions im thinkin disc 80 180 then epoxy primer/sealer,color, clear smooth!!!


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

chris g said:


> clean ass ride homie:thumbsup: paintin motor burn it up (paint i mean) i wanna do mine but to sure wat to start with cuz i wanna smooth it up so it aint all grainy lookin n e suggestions im thinkin disc 80 180 then epoxy primer/sealer,color, clear smooth!!!


Yeah, I would go easy with the 80 then 180 and finish up with 320 to 400 to make sure you dont have any scratches show. I smoothed the block on mine, but left the heads alone. Clean it about 5 - 10 times with 609 wax and grease remover so that whatever oils are on it get pulled up and cleaned off. Then I just epoxy primered it with 2 coats, 3 coats base and 3 coats clear..It won't burn off either, we just candy painted a Big block earlier this week. Definately Epoxy it though unless you dont mind your paint peeling down the road.


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

king debo said:


> Now keep in mind that I spray my own parts and do everything back yard boogie style..
> 
> View attachment 445603
> 
> ...


wish I had the time and talent to make my own kick panels, since I dont I'm just gonna order the pre mades....lookin good there though:thumbsup:


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

awready homie thanks for the info


king debo said:


> Yeah, I would go easy with the 80 then 180 and finish up with 320 to 400 to make sure you dont have any scratches show. I smoothed the block on mine, but left the heads alone. Clean it about 5 - 10 times with 609 wax and grease remover so that whatever oils are on it get pulled up and cleaned off. Then I just epoxy primered it with 2 coats, 3 coats base and 3 coats clear..It won't burn off either, we just candy painted a Big block earlier this week. Definately Epoxy it though unless you dont mind your paint peeling down the road.


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

Nice updates and info on painting!:thumbsup:


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Motor assembly


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Got a little done this weekend. Recleared the jams and the dash.


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

king debo said:


> Motor assembly
> 
> View attachment 449035
> 
> ...


Motor looks good homie


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

regal ryda said:


> Motor looks good homie


Thanks man, trying to get it street ready for early May/June. You know how it is, you never stop doing shit to these cars..Always more chrome to buy and parts to upgrade..Their like rolling jewelry stores..Hoping to have completely chrome undies by late summer and start on a frame wrap for next year..


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Hard trying to manage my pics because I take them from my Thunderbolt and my camera..These were on my cel from the other day..Harland Sharp/Crower roller rockers for that friction free movment..


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Got a little done since my last post..Bought my last 2 trim pieces today at Resto World. A few steering to firewall seals, some trunk pan plugs and doors panel nails etc etc.Lower grill molding and eyebrows..Rebuilt the steering stabilizer and control valve yesterday and got the Edelbrock rpm air gap intake dropped on. Wont be long before the rubber meets the street..:nicoderm:


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

king debo said:


> Got a little done since my last post..Bought my last 2 trim pieces today at Resto World. A few steering to firewall seals, some trunk pan plugs and doors panel nails etc etc.Lower grill molding and eyebrows..Rebuilt the steering stabilizer and control valve yesterday and got the Edelbrock rpm air gap intake dropped on. Wont be long before the rubber meets the street..:nicoderm:


Nice its gonna feel great once that rubber hit the street had mine out this past weekend but I'm haveing an issue with the alternator keeping the battery charged the alternator is new not sure if something is wired wrong on the fire wall


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

edelmiro13 said:


> Nice its gonna feel great once that rubber hit the street had mine out this past weekend but I'm haveing an issue with the alternator keeping the battery charged the alternator is new not sure if something is wired wrong on the fire wall


Yeah, I can't wait to get it out and cruise..Shouldn't be too long now I hope.


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Got the motor in tonight after work and pulled the front winshield..Wasn't 100% happy with the dash..


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Had to take the front windshield out last week. Just wasn't satisfied with how the dash looked after spraying it with the windshield in. Looks 64X better now, starting to get the grill back together too.


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

king debo said:


> View attachment 432815
> 
> 
> View attachment 432816
> ...


Looks real nice


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

king debo said:


> View attachment 456533
> 
> 
> View attachment 456534
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

just went thru thread ...looking good, and very imformative..


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

BigVics58 said:


> Looks real nice


Thanks:biggrin:


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

mrchavez said:


> just went thru thread ...looking good, and very imformative..


Thanks man, trying to get on everyone elses level


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

edelmiro13 said:


> :thumbsup:


:biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

king debo said:


> Thanks man, trying to get on everyone elses level


keep up the great wrk...keeping my eye on this!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## KAMOZO_310 (Oct 25, 2010)

very impressive Debo!


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

ElKamster said:


> very impressive Debo!


Thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Finally done with paint and touch ups!!! Squeezed some time in after hanging with the family today and got the door jams resprayed...All the hard work is finally paying off..I also got the rear package tray recovered and ready for my 4 - 6x9's..


----------



## KAMOZO_310 (Oct 25, 2010)

Pics or it didnt happen!


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

TTT


----------



## sickthree (Apr 4, 2004)




----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

king debo said:


> View attachment 459724
> 
> 
> View attachment 459725
> ...


:thumbsup: looks great brother, love that color


----------



## Strcrsd (Feb 26, 2012)

How did you end up filling the dash holes? I'm going to get rid of my padded dash as well. Especially how you filled the holes at the front of the dash that have a curve to them?
Ride is lookin' real smooth, be ridin' in no time!


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Strcrsd said:


> How did you end up filling the dash holes? I'm going to get rid of my padded dash as well. Especially how you filled the holes at the front of the dash that have a curve to them?
> Ride is lookin' real smooth, be ridin' in no time!


I used a piece of copper underneath the holes and filled them in with my welder. The front holes I used a piece of round copper tube from Home Depot, fit in behind pretty well. Gotta take your time though so that you donot burn up the edges of the hole and make it bigger! Then just grind the welds down and use a little bit of fiberglass and dolphin glaze to get them smoothed out. Be careful though, if you overheat the dash it will warp it. Just take your time, it'll be worth it and look way better than those ugly dash pads..


----------



## Strcrsd (Feb 26, 2012)

king debo said:


> I used a piece of copper underneath the holes and filled them in with my welder. The front holes I used a piece of round copper tube from Home Depot, fit in behind pretty well. Gotta take your time though so that you donot burn up the edges of the hole and make it bigger! Then just grind the welds down and use a little bit of fiberglass and dolphin glaze to get them smoothed out. Be careful though, if you overheat the dash it will warp it. Just take your time, it'll be worth it and look way better than those ugly dash pads..


I see you didn't fill in the holes on the upper dash rails in the corners near the A-pillars. Did you keep those for a reason? 
Lovin' this build and cant wait to see it hit the streets!


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Strcrsd said:


> I see you didn't fill in the holes on the upper dash rails in the corners near the A-pillars. Did you keep those for a reason?
> Lovin' this build and cant wait to see it hit the streets!


I initially welded the holes with the windshield in. Those were a little too close to the windshield, plus the pillar trim covers them and waalah..I got more to post, carpets in etc etc..Also got my dual 8" brake booster and master in today.


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Time to put in some more work this weekend! :biggrin:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

GOOD JOB BRO


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> GOOD JOB BRO


Thanx homie!


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Front bumper back on and interior is complete..Wont be long before she's hittin the blacktop..


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

king debo said:


> Front bumper back on and interior is complete..Wont be long before she's hittin the blacktop..
> 
> View attachment 474264
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Trying out some Mothers Professional buffing compoud and foam pad polish..Haven't even used the foam pad polish yet and I'm impressed!


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## RicardoTorres509 (Dec 17, 2011)

Looking good!!!


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Nah, It's a medium aqua metallic (Limco paint line).. I had seen this car/s a while back (actually both the aqua ones below) and loved the color. I actually had 4 colors I was looking at and picked this one.
I almost went with the green.
























I really liked this and the green above


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Mine is pretty heavy on the micro flake, just hard to see in the pics I have posted..


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

sup debo


----------



## ol urk (Jun 23, 2008)

how many sheets did you use and how much was the cost?


king debo said:


> Got the whole tub Covered..
> 
> View attachment 414830
> 
> ...


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

king debo said:


> Nah, It's a medium aqua metallic (Limco paint line).. I had seen this car/s a while back (actually both the aqua ones below) and loved the color. I actually had 4 colors I was looking at and picked this one.
> I almost went with the green.
> View attachment 479149
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:nice choice


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

ol urk said:


> how many sheets did you use and how much was the cost?


100 square feet, @ about $125.I think they raised the price since the beginning of the year.


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Skim said:


> sup debo


What up Skim. Been waiting for the day Pablo put it down on Hellbent. Almost a million views on your topic so you know were there with ya homie.


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Got a couple parts in and on today..Closer and closer..:nicoderm:


----------



## RicardoTorres509 (Dec 17, 2011)

Nice color and awesome car overall.


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP (Jul 15, 2011)

Nice build I like the color you chose


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Went to the D&D Classic car show today. Will post pics later of their shop and projects..They do serious old school restorations that show at Pebble Beach..


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

I got plenty more for tomorrow


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Gotta have a drop Impala


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

This was by far the BADDEST of them all!


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

Sick Impala bro


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Back from Chicago last night. Finally got a chance to do some buffing and polishing..Wont be long!


----------



## KAMOZO_310 (Oct 25, 2010)

u know the drill homie! POIDH!! :naughty:


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

I'll post some tomorrow morning after I get it washed and ready for polish..


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:uh:


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

Clean build. I like how you have done it all yourself and a good job. Its also nice to see im not the only one who busted himself in the face messing with headlight rings lol


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Sprayed the back of the front fenders tonight. Also got the buffing on the body finished...heres a couple pics..Gonna order the rest of the motor parts tomorrow..


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Polished my new 3 core radiator today and began reworking the engine bays wiring..Anybody know or have a good diagram to change from an external regulated alternator to a 3 wire internal alternator?.Trying to figure out what wiring I can get rid of and what I need to run the other alternator wires to.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

you can get an adapter pretty cheap


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

looking good wish i still had mine


----------



## impala_ss_1964 (Dec 19, 2010)

ttt


----------



## fjc422 (Dec 20, 2010)

That radiator looks good!


----------



## decifer (Jul 9, 2002)

Hope this can help you a bit. Cars coming along great:thumbsup:


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

CAR IS COMING ALONG AND LOOKING REAL GOOD MAN, GREAT WORK! TTT!!


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Participating in the hottest Good Guys event on record today..Around 116 degrees today..


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

Love that color on this 64 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

lookin good


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Thanks for the compliments..My intentions were to make this into a driver and then the bug hit me and I had to go chrome everything and make everything new..Still gonna be my driver, but a little nicer than I had planned..Which is cool..UPS dropped off alot of engine stuff today..valve cover, water neck, 2 - 12" electric fans and my fan shroud made for Champion radiators..Got my chrome radiator hoses today too..Gonna be on vacation in a week, so hopefully I can get a ahuge jump on getting her in the streets!


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Been gone on vacation so haven't had much time to do anything on the 64'..But I did manage to get the electric fans redone and install the new radiator hoses..The lower hose is not done in case you see that the chrome aluminum cover is not on the waterpump side..Also got some MSD super conductor plug wires and chrome billet spark plug wire looms..


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

looks good!


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

What is the paint called and if candy what base did u use


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

king debo said:


> Been gone on vacation so haven't had much time to do anything on the 64'..But I did manage to get the electric fans redone and install the new radiator hoses..The lower hose is not done in case you see that the chrome aluminum cover is not on the waterpump side..Also got some MSD super conductor plug wires and chrome billet spark plug wire looms..
> 
> View attachment 514576
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Got a chance to start on my fiberglass speaker panels for my front doors. Heres how they look when you start them, and after you wrap them in fleece. Anyone can do this by the way, it's just time consuming doing it. I usually start on them, and then do a little work here and there in between other work on the car..Usually wjile I'm waiting on parts to come in..So here ya go, tell me what you think..

































































I'll wrap the other tonight, and start fiberglassing them tomorrow..They hold 2 - 6.5" Pioneers


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

looks good, what kind of fleese did you you use?


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

That was a fleece Blanket from my camping supplies lol. It was really stretchy, and was being used to protect other stuff in the garage from overspray. So I figured I could get one last use out of it. I've done it like that before with great success.


----------



## ROB327 (Feb 7, 2009)

64 SS LOOKING NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Heres the update on the lower door panels..Got them covered, lettem dry and walah! Nothing like the feeling you get doing it yourself and saving paper...:biggrin:









































I got around $45 - $50 in these. $19 in fiberglass resin and $23 for the 3M super adhesive ( which I wasn't impressed with btw ). I would have bought the permatex adhesive for $14, but wanted to try the 3M. Your definately paying for the name, the permatex always worked fine for me doing these kind of jobs. As with anything, its personal preference, use what you like..


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

:thumbsup:looks great


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Got a little wiring done yesterday and today. Also installed new transmission lines, and fuel regulator along with stainless braid lines with AN fittings..Nice stuff, looks alot better in person than these cel pics. but here they are none the less..I'll try and bring my camera next time I go down to the shop, maybe tomorrow morning.

























A little better view of the lines, bent with a tube bender..I hate when people bend them with their hands..:thumbsdown:









Fuel pressure regulator installed with AN fittings and steel braid line..These are pretty easy to make custom lengths for about any under the hood application..Kinda pricey to make, but they last and look good. I think I have about $100 or so in fittings and line here.


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

I'm trying to hide all the line in the engine compartment inside high polished steel tubing, which takes a little longer to wrap up the wiring end of this build, but I think in the end it will be worth it. I wanted to have a clean street ride that looks clean when you pop the hood open..You can see the power wire coming out the end.


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

My chrome hood hinges and springs that I got off Plank on here..Good guy, fast shipping too. He never used them since having them chromed and decided he was going to use billet hinges on his project.


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

looking killer right there....go head and make me a alt wire loom while you at it...:biggrin:


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Still thinking about what would be the best way to mount these to my door panels without drilling through the vinyl. :dunno:


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

regal ryda said:


> looking killer right there....go head and make me a alt wire loom while you at it...:biggrin:


I saw you making progress on your ride and enjoying it, and thought that I better get in the garage and "Do work" if I ever want to roll this 4..


----------



## Project 1964 4dr. (Sep 16, 2010)

Looks good homie.


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

Like the attention to every small detail homie and that engine bay is coming out supa clean.... Ima needs some tips on how to do mine like that


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

regal ryda said:


> looking killer right there....go head and make me a alt wire loom while you at it...:biggrin:


Thanks homie, the alternator wire is easy to do, it's the others that suck to do..


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

edelmiro13 said:


> Like the attention to every small detail homie and that engine bay is coming out supa clean.... Ima needs some tips on how to do mine like that


Thanks for the compliments, Means alot coming from a member of the INDIVIDUALS.


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Polished some of the bolts for the steering gear box, idler arm and bumpers today.. I've finally come to terms with the fact that I will never call it "Good Enough" I can always improve and make things better. Also polished the paint again and put on a fresh coat of wax. I think we're shinning now?


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

You can see the neighbors reflection in the paint..Retired fella, still racing fox body mustangs..He was in full party mode, I got a good laugh out of him today..lol


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

king debo said:


> Still thinking about what would be the best way to mount these to my door panels without drilling through the vinyl. :dunno:
> View attachment 531861


Drill through from the back


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

X2. And go inside the 6.5" openings out as far as you can to scre them into the door


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

indyzmosthated said:


> X2. And go inside the 6.5" openings out as far as you can to scre them into the door


Thanks man, that worked perfect. I just wanted to make sure that I didnt go all the way through the front. I ended up using #8 3/4 screws with a flat washer.


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Still need to knock out the plates on the end of the doors and doghouse area to run the wires. Easier said than done when you have the doors hung already..Anyone know where I can get the rubber pieces to run the wires through from the door to the kick panel area? The holes are about 1 5/8" in height, maybe I can get them at Autozone?


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Here are the pics from this morning, attaching the speaker panels to the door panels. Sorry for the garbage cell phone pics. Plus the panels are kinda dusty and need cleaned, but I have to say they came out really well, prolly a 8.5 out of 10 since I'm overly critical. But I built all my own stuff, from the frame off, to the paint, motor and polished every single nut and bolt/line. Feels really good when some of my friends come through and cant believe that I've got so much done in 1 year.









































The panels are hung just so I could get an idea what they would look like. Not all the way attached


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

looks good bro


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

Those panels look siick bro!


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Thanks bro, you need to post more progress pics on your ride..I cant wait to see your motor come together!


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Zoom said:


> Those panels look siick bro!


Thanks, I was worried they'd screw up the look at first..But they actually look pretty good, can't wait to get the amps all wired up and hear these highs..I got 6 - 6.5" Pioneers for the front and 4 - 6x9 Pioneers for the back. Still need to pick what amps I'm going to use, I also got a set of 10" Rockford Fosgate P3's I might use.


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

them doors look pimp :thumbsup:


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Got the motor all wired up finally and ordered my new seat covers tonight.


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Doors have been sprayed with POR-15 inside and then installed the door panels.


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

the install on the door speakers is real clean, just one question wont they be right infront of the seat frame with the door shut? hows that gona affect sound quality?


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

I mocked the seats up with them in, and they're pretty close. I just ordered 3 Rockford Fosgate Punch amps, so we'll see how it sounds.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

king debo said:


> I mocked the seats up with them in, and they're pretty close. I just ordered 3 Rockford Fosgate Punch amps, so we'll see how it sounds.


thats something that i was wondering about. if they would clear the seat. but with the placed in the middle close by the seat. the seat is going to block alot of the sound quality. a better placement for the would have been @ the front or rear of the door of the kick pannel


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

king debo said:


> Doors have been sprayed with POR-15 inside and then installed the door panels.
> 
> View attachment 541306
> 
> ...



that engine bay is clean as a bitch :h5:


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

You get my Pm?


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

edelmiro13 said:


> You get my Pm?


Yes sir, what's a good time to call you today?


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

Looks great. Hit me up next time you need audio


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

indyzmosthated said:


> Looks great. Hit me up next time you need audio


Thanks, I definately will do that. I'm gonna need some amps here soon.


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Little video while I was down in the garage today. Quality wasn't as good as it looked on the camera, kinda made the interior look dusty and it's actually clean. Blocked the hood with 2000 grit on the driver side and polished it back out. Took me about 90 minutes to do, might do the other side tomorrow. Trying to get that glass/mirror look. Seat covers should be in tomorrow..You might have to change the quality on the video to 720hd on the toolbar.


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Yep, gotta change the quality to 720hd or it's gonna look distorted..And that's an old air cleaner that was laying around, def not staying on the car!


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

Your car is looking really nice :thumbsup:


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

Mayne !!!! That is one clean 4 it needs some sun debo


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

king debo said:


> Little video while I was down in the garage today. Quality wasn't as good as it looked on the camera, kinda made the interior look dusty and it's actually clean. Blocked the hood with 2000 grit on the driver side and polished it back out. Took me about 90 minutes to do, might do the other side tomorrow. Trying to get that glass/mirror look. Seat covers should be in tomorrow..You might have to change the quality on the video to 720hd on the toolbar.


how fucking big is your garage damn


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

regal ryda said:


> how fucking big is your garage damn


Looks like a house!!! For a 6fo


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

regal ryda said:


> how fucking big is your garage damn


3 car garage, I can fit a 64', a Yukon Denali on 24"s & a 2012 Honda Crv in there with a card table and 4 work benches..Has concrete filled service doors that I got on a job years ago at a university



edelmiro13 said:


> Looks like a house!!! For a 6fo


Hopefully it will be housing a drop 62,63 or if the price was right 59..I need a drop!


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

edelmiro13 said:


> Mayne !!!! That is one clean 4 it needs some sun debo


I know right, I figured I've waited this long why cut corners now. Like we talked earlier, we're building clean street rides for daily driver type use..I'm trying not to get too carried away..Just want something I can roll reliably for miles and be proud of. I just need a frame and trunk as clean as yours..If I had a trunk that clean, I'd ride with that shit popped open


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

Lets see them skirts !!!


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Seat covers and seat foam came in today. Interior guy works with me so hopefully I can get him cracking on it this weekend..Plus my little buddy said he wanted to be the first to sit on the new seats.


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Chrome hood hinges - check ~ they are nice and tight


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

king debo said:


> Little video while I was down in the garage today. Quality wasn't as good as it looked on the camera, kinda made the interior look dusty and it's actually clean. Blocked the hood with 2000 grit on the driver side and polished it back out. Took me about 90 minutes to do, might do the other side tomorrow. Trying to get that glass/mirror look. Seat covers should be in tomorrow..You might have to change the quality on the video to 720hd on the toolbar.


:thumbsup:


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

Very nice build . Super inspritional 4 me on my 64


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

925eastbayrider said:


> Very nice build . Super inspritional 4 me on my 64


Thanks for the compliment


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

I really love the engine compartment on this car :worship:


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

westcoastlowrider said:


> I really love the engine compartment on this car :worship:


Thanks homie, I was going to black it out like a satin color and then I got the idea that I needed to chrome everything..Still far from done, need chrome wheel wells, core support, mirror kit from Indyzmosthated etc etc..


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Got my front seats back Friday so the interior is finally done. I work today, then I'm off until next Monday so hopefully I can get some good forward movement. Weather is pretty brutal today since we are getting the wind off of the hurricane on the East coast, so it'll be a good time to hang in the garage and work.


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

cool plaque!!


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

Lookin badass.


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Almost ready to break in the motor, I redid some of the wiring and re-ran it through 3/8 polished line, made some custom bent vacuum lines and got a couple grounds installed today.









Above is kinda the before pic, the wires to the fans and the relays were the only visible wires under the hood..So they had to get the hardline treatment, it's kinda time consuming but I'm off all week so why not.









First thing I learned was you have to run your wires through the lines before you start bending and forming them. You can get the wires through there if they're bent, but it's alot easier to run them first.

















Mock them up and adjust


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Somewhere in between here I took everything apart and hit them with the polisher..


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Got this in today, $9.99 a qt for break in oil that you use for 20 - 30 minutes...:run:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

Sup Debo....will she hit the streets before 2013 or you gonna bust it out next year


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

king debo said:


> Almost ready to break in the motor, I redid some of the wiring and re-ran it through 3/8 polished line, made some custom bent vacuum lines and got a couple grounds installed today.
> 
> View attachment 571004
> 
> ...


nice detail


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

regal ryda said:


> Sup Debo....will she hit the streets before 2013 or you gonna bust it out next year


I'd like to get her out this year, I got alot done this week and she's ready to break in, but with Thanksgiving here I might have to wait until this weekend..:x:

She is ready to go, just need to bleed the new prop valve, put some transmission fluid in, power steering fluid & antifreeze..Good to go


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:


Whats good homie? 



Zoom said:


> :thumbsup:






graham said:


> nice detail


Thx man, trying to do the best I can..


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

king debo said:


> I'd like to get her out this year, I got alot done this week and she's ready to break in, but with Thanksgiving here I might have to wait until this weekend..:x:
> 
> She is ready to go, just need to bleed the new prop valve, put some transmission fluid in, power steering fluid & antifreeze..Good to go


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

king debo said:


> Almost ready to break in the motor, I redid some of the wiring and re-ran it through 3/8 polished line, made some custom bent vacuum lines and got a couple grounds installed today.
> 
> View attachment 571004
> 
> ...



Looping good..... You fire it up yet ?


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

Lovin the color on this 64 and also all the chrome in the engine compartment :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

I love that color, great job


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

Good video


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

king debo said:


> Almost ready to break in the motor, I redid some of the wiring and re-ran it through 3/8 polished line, made some custom bent vacuum lines and got a couple grounds installed today.
> 
> View attachment 571004
> 
> ...



that shit looks good man, makes a big difference!


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

You bringin it to Indy next year


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

Dam bro..I went threw the tread and man all I can say is " good job".. The 4 looks hella good!!!!!


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

indyzmosthated said:


> You bringin it to Indy next year


I'm gonna try and bring her down, gonna have to cruise Indy while I'm in town.


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

STKN209 said:


> Dam bro..I went threw the tread and man all I can say is " good job".. The 4 looks hella good!!!!!


THX homie


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

All fluids topped off, ready to fire it up tomorrow! :biggrin:


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

westcoastlowrider said:


> Lovin the color on this 64 and also all the chrome in the engine compartment :thumbsup:


Thx, I've been watching yours!



BIG WHIT 64 said:


> I love that color, great job



I cant wait to see that 57'



BIG WHIT 64 said:


> Good video





64_EC_STYLE said:


> that shit looks good man, makes a big difference!


I love polished hardlines..


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

king debo said:


> All fluids topped off, ready to fire it up tomorrow! :biggrin:


This gonna be good, make sure its outside cuz that shit will smoke a little bit the first 5-10 minutes when being run the first time to burn everything off. :thumbsup:


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

king debo said:


> All fluids topped off, ready to fire it up tomorrow! :biggrin:


:thumbsup:


----------



## ROB327 (Feb 7, 2009)

NICE WORK ON YOUR 64 LOOKS MOTOR LOOKS GREAT.:thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

DId you fire up that new engine yet in this clean ass 64


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

westcoastlowrider said:


> DId you fire up that new engine yet in this clean ass 64


X2


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

Merry Christmas Debo


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

I dug these out the other day, just need some end caps and figure out whether I want to paint them the color of the car, black or grey? I dunno :dunno:


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

I did go down and try and start the motor the other day when I had some free time..I got the fuel primed, I just cant get it to start. I think I'm having a spark issue, but there is power to coil. Hopefully I didnt get a faulty distributor..


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

king debo said:


> I did go down and try and start the motor the other day when I had some free time..I got the fuel primed, I just cant get it to start. I think I'm having a spark issue, but there is power to coil. Hopefully I didnt get a faulty distributor..


what was it doing just cranking? Was it backfiring at all a little trying to start?


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Backfired at first once and then was just cranking.


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

Did you try moving the distributor? Maybe your timing was way off?


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

I was thinking the same thing. I'm off til Monday, so I'm going to go down and try again tomorrow..


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

Yeah loosen the little bolt that has the clamp that holds down the distributor in place and move the distributor a little and watch that engine will fire right up ur timing is probably way off


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

king debo said:


> I did go down and try and start the motor the other day when I had some free time..I got the fuel primed, I just cant get it to start. I think I'm having a spark issue, but there is power to coil. Hopefully I didnt get a faulty distributor..


After I got mine painted it sat for like 2 or 3 months and I went to start it after putting it back together and would just crank had to replace the distributor


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## 62Impala13s (Jan 7, 2012)

I painted mine like this in my 64.And I have some extra end caps in my garage if your interested.








king debo said:


> I dug these out the other day, just need some end caps and figure out whether I want to paint them the color of the car, black or grey? I dunno :dunno:
> 
> View attachment 584847


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

Happy New Years homie


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

edelmiro13 said:


> After I got mine painted it sat for like 2 or 3 months and I went to start it after putting it back together and would just crank had to replace the distributor



Yep, you called it! Distributor is junk, and it's brand new. Only part on the whole car I bought cheap, figures ~ Jackie Chan distributor..


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

vouges17 said:


> Happy New Years homie


Thanks Homie


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Got a little chrome piling up.. Still gotta wait though, need chrome cross shafts and I got sent 2 driver side lowers.:banghead: Dude is supposed to get me the other one sent out..If not, I'm kinda fucked..


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

62Impala13s said:


> I painted mine like this in my 64.And I have some extra end caps in my garage if your interested.
> View attachment 585578



I just got the caps today, I really needed those! Thanks man I really appreciate it. Anything I can ever help with, let me know!


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

What's the latest any pictures of the progress


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

Bling bling


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

king debo said:


> View attachment 592465
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cougar_chevy (Jul 29, 2011)

king debo said:


> View attachment 571017


:wow::thumbsup:


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> What's the latest any pictures of the progress


I'll try and get something together on Saturday..Been working til 11 every night, so I've been limited on time. Hopefully this summer I'll be in a new pad and have my shop at home vs across the city..I would have been done long ago if that was the case and on to another venture.


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


>


What it do 



cougar_chevy said:


> :wow::thumbsup:


Thanks for swinging by my build homie..Hows the scene in Sweden?


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

king debo said:


> View attachment 592472
> 
> 
> View attachment 592474


_SUNGLASS TIME_


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

king debo said:


> View attachment 592465
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

chrome and more chrome :nicoderm:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

Have you got the engine running yet homie?


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

king debo said:


> I'll try and get something together on Saturday..Been working til 11 every night, so I've been limited on time. Hopefully this summer I'll be in a new pad and have my shop at home vs across the city..I would have been done long ago if that was the case and on to another venture.


 Congratulations on the new crib, it's nothing like being able to go around back and put some work in.


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

king debo said:


> Yep, you called it! Distributor is junk, and it's brand new. Only part on the whole car I bought cheap, figures ~ Jackie Chan distributor..


Mayne that chromes looking real good !!!! I might have some chrome upper cross shafts if you don't find any make me an offer I'm just waiting on my new ones to come in


----------



## cougar_chevy (Jul 29, 2011)

king debo said:


> What it do
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for swinging by my build homie..Hows the scene in Sweden?


The scene is getting there! lots of clubs showing up and reppin them lowriders! Like Rollerz only and UCE and then a new club called High coast lowlife.
I live in the south of sweden so down here they're aint much but way more towards Stockholm and up!
And they really build em good here, keeping em true to the culture!


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

cougar_chevy said:


> The scene is getting there! lots of clubs showing up and reppin them lowriders! Like Rollerz only and UCE and then a new club called High coast lowlife.
> I live in the south of sweden so down here they're aint much but way more towards Stockholm and up!
> And they really build em good here, keeping em true to the culture!



Thats good to hear..KEEPING THE MOVEMENT WORLDWIDE!!


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Amps painted satin black today, I dont think I'm going to resand the factory sanded fin look.


----------



## 62Impala13s (Jan 7, 2012)

Looking good :h5:


king debo said:


> Amps painted satin black today, I dont think I'm going to resand the factory sanded fin look.
> 
> 
> View attachment 593696
> ...


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

Looking good with that satin homie


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

vouges17 said:


> Looking good with that satin homie


Thanks, I liked the blacked out look..


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Before the chrome starts going on...


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Out with the old and in with the new..:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Solorio (Jan 19, 2011)

Clean 64


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

king debo said:


> Out with the old and in with the new..:biggrin:
> 
> View attachment 604536
> 
> ...


VERY VERY NICE !!!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

king debo said:


> Before the chrome starts going on...


:thumbsup: like the details


----------



## garageartguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Nice! :h5:


----------



## cruisethewhip (Feb 14, 2011)

U should definently show the last owner that is battling cancer what youve done im sure hed like to see it. Especially to show him that it went to good hands. 
Good luck on your build homie


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RicardoTorres509 (Dec 17, 2011)

Just went threw your whole thread again!!!! Great job hope to get my 63 SS on the same level super clean driver.


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

Only 20 pages and this mofo looks incredible.


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:


Whats up homie, how you been?



RicardoTorres509 said:


> Just went threw your whole thread again!!!! Great job hope to get my 63 SS on the same level super clean driver.



Thanks for the good words, do you have a build page going on here?



Caballo said:


> Only 20 pages and this mofo looks incredible.



I'm trying to do What I can..Gotta keep pushing, even when things dont go your way..


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

cruisethewhip said:


> U should definently show the last owner that is battling cancer what youve done im sure hed like to see it. Especially to show him that it went to good hands.
> Good luck on your build homie


I tried emailing him, and sent him the link to the build on here...Kinda wonder if he ever seen it..He was pretty tore up about selling the car..He had models of it in his yard with his train set..This train set was big bucks too, went around his pool, through his shed, back onto the porch..He stored everything in his hot tub, it was empty of course..I dunno, I have pics of it somewhere


----------



## RicardoTorres509 (Dec 17, 2011)

No I don't I will have to take it slow I'm 21 and have a family going and just getting on my feet. But for being tight with money and being patient I got the 63 SS for 1,500$ and just picked up a 350 out of a vette with the Tpi. Running fuel injection. I don't know how to post pics on here.


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Dropped some parts off at my shop and started getting my trunk ready..Had to stop for the day, and back on tomorrow..


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

RicardoTorres509 said:


> No I don't I will have to take it slow I'm 21 and have a family going and just getting on my feet. But for being tight with money and being patient I got the 63 SS for 1,500$ and just picked up a 350 out of a vette with the Tpi. Running fuel injection. I don't know how to post pics on here.


All you have to do is store them on your computer, then click icon that says image when you hover over it. After that you click from computer and browse through your pics until you find what you want to post and click upload file..If you want, I can start your thread for you, just tell me what you want it to say and then it would be up to you to post pics and update it as you go. Don't worry about being slow on your build, build that car how you want it homie..Take your time


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

Lookin good


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

king debo said:


> Dropped some parts off at my shop and started getting my trunk ready..Had to stop for the day, and back on tomorrow..
> 
> View attachment 620481
> 
> ...


very nice build..super clean:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

TONY MONTANA said:


> very nice build..super clean:thumbsup:


:yes::thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

king debo said:


> Dropped some parts off at my shop and started getting my trunk ready..Had to stop for the day, and back on tomorrow..
> 
> View attachment 620481
> 
> ...










:thumbsup:


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

Awww yea you aren't missing a beat !!!!


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

:thumbsup: gonna be tight!


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 64 For Life (Mar 19, 2013)

king debo said:


> View attachment 423460
> 
> 
> View attachment 423461
> ...


How many square feet of Fat Mat did you need to complete this? Bye the way nice build. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

64 For Life said:


> How many square feet of Fat Mat did you need to complete this? Bye the way nice build. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


. I bought 100 square feet and had about 15-20ft square left over..


----------



## senossc (Oct 31, 2012)

Very nice project


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

looking good


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Thanks for the comments! I was making good progrees here last week and then the kids got me sick!!!! I've been sleeping and going to work & thats all, hopefully I can kick this by the weekend so i can get some work in..I have a free weekend this weekend, so if I can kick this cold I'll be doing work..I have a few tricks up my sleeve still, doing work on the trunk, got a rear sway bar off a 77' I need to bend...The rest is 007 status though


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

A little 605 action today..Wet like glass


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

Just went through the entire thread....excellent build, Homie. Are you bringing her to Detroit for Memorial Day?


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

CadillacTom said:


> Just went through the entire thread....excellent build, Homie. Are you bringing her to Detroit for Memorial Day?


Thanks homie, hopefully we'll be doing some shows by then..


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

A little sneak peek of some trunk action, still not finished..But got some direction now..









All of the glass work has been done to smooth the lines and seams..Time consuming


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Anybody have the hookup on acrylic plexiglass & mirrored plexiglass???


----------



## Naptown>I<Rider (May 31, 2011)

Looking good so far my guy.


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Naptown>I<Rider said:


> Looking good so far my guy.



Thanks homie! Saw your car at Carl Caspers a few months ago, looking real good. I really liked the orange regal, all of the INDIVIDUALS cars were looking right!


----------



## Naptown>I<Rider (May 31, 2011)

king debo said:


> Thanks homie! Saw your car at Carl Caspers a few months ago, looking real good. I really liked the orange regal, all of the INDIVIDUALS cars were looking right!


Right on Right on...much appated. Right now got the 8 in the lab doing a few lil things to it to get it ready for Back Bumper Bash down in the Ville this May.


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

DAMN HOMIE LOOKING REAL NICE!! TTT!!


----------



## 209ridin (Dec 30, 2007)

Bump for a sick ride


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

is this car almost ready to hit the floor?


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

CJAY said:


> DAMN HOMIE LOOKING REAL NICE!! TTT!!


Thanks homie!


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

edelmiro13 said:


> is this car almost ready to hit the floor?


I know, I know..Everytime I turn around it's more & more. Here's the deal..I got the rest of my linkage at Skims, my dash is at KrazyKutting getting smoothed & chromed..Finishing this trunk for now...Got some rims on order..Chrome tilt is in...Chrome bezel...bought to get the Dakota dash...Bending my rear swaybar tomorrow since I located my torch...Its close, real close..kinda want some pattern work now, so we'll see..You know how it is


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

show car on the streets


----------



## dallas_cutty (Jan 27, 2009)

Beutiful ride, especially wit you doin all ur own work, much respect. Spent my fri nite readin ur whole thread, lol. just picked up my first 64 non SS, takin notes before i start the tear down. Keep up da good work.


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

Hurry up so we can ride lol


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

I got some good work in today..

Bent my swaybar..Ready to primer my trunk panels & paint them..Felt like a good day.









Put it in the vise and made a homeade jig so I knew how far to bend it.

















Once it touches the wood it's bent perfect


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Anyone thinking about a rear swaybar for your Impala I got mine off a 77' Monte Carlo on Ebay..$50 shipped..All you have to do is heat it with the torch and then bend it to where you need it..You'll spend more time measuring than you will heating it.. I was trying not get in the way so you could see..


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

does it then not destroy the tensile strength of the sway bar? i figure id you heat it up like that it would be brittle on that bend?


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

Where does it mount too? And how much to make one ?


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

edelmiro13 said:


> Where does it mount too? And how much to make one ?


It's just like the one on the Rooster, They look badass installed..I got $50 in mine if your referring to the rear bar..


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

king debo said:


> It's just like the one on the Rooster, They look badass installed..I got $50 in mine if your referring to the rear bar..


Kenny won't share pics of the rooster and yeah but hell make me one ill order it and have it sent your way to get bent


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

good info :thumbsup:


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

nice work DEBO


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Thanks everyone for the supporting words..I've been going crazy not being able to ride yet..Soon, real soon............................I hope, fingers crossed!


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

king debo said:


> Thanks everyone for the supporting words..I've been going crazy not being able to ride yet..Soon, real soon............................I hope, fingers crossed!
> 
> View attachment 642793


Looking good your gonna get there and when you do your not gonna want out of that 64....... You gonna be sleeping in it....LOL


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

king debo said:


> Thanks everyone for the supporting words..I've been going crazy not being able to ride yet..Soon, real soon............................I hope, fingers crossed!
> 
> View attachment 642793


the way you putting in work should be know time, but hey it takes time when you build:thumbsup:


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

vouges17 said:


> the way you putting in work should be know time, but hey it takes time when you build:thumbsup:



You know thats right..I have a guy that wanted to buy it about 2 months ago call me tonight asking where I was at on it..He is bound and determined to get it..I want a rag, but I got soo much into this already I'd like to enjoy it for a minute..


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Buffed and wet sanded 2 parts today..I know it's not much, but hey, I make time when I can..


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

Looking good!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

indyzmosthated said:


> Looking good!



:h5:


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Chrome tilt in today. Car is pretty dirty so overlook that for now..


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

super nice build homie!!! will you be taking this to the westside picnic in july? i would love to see it in person


----------



## sickthree (Apr 4, 2004)

king debo said:


> Chrome tilt in today. Car is pretty dirty so overlook that for now..
> 
> View attachment 643588
> 
> ...


 Is that a aftermarket one?


----------



## sickthree (Apr 4, 2004)

king debo said:


> Buffed and wet sanded 2 parts today..I know it's not much, but hey, I make time when I can..
> 
> View attachment 643390


 Did you have to do any prep work before you painted that piece?


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

sickthree said:


> Did you have to do any prep work before you painted that piece?


Yes, you have to use polyester primer (3 coats), sand that out to 500 grit. I started with 220 grit.Then you can base/clear ~ then buff out to a mirror polish


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

sickthree said:


> Is that a aftermarket one?


Yep


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

TONY MONTANA said:


> super nice build homie!!! will you be taking this to the westside picnic in july? i would love to see it in person


I want to say "yes"..But aytime you make a committment on time with a project it's like a jynx..


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Refinished my steering wheel a few days ago. Notched out the cracks and epoxy them...sand,sand,sand,sand etc etc prep and painted pearl black with micro blue flake..You can only see it in the sunlight..Just like my dash.


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

king debo said:


> Yes, you have to use polyester primer (3 coats), sand that out to 500 grit. I started with 220 grit.Then you can base/clear ~ then buff out to a mirror polish


Yeah buddy


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

Digital dash on the list?


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

nice work on the wheel, I might have to do the same thing,but not sure if I can save the one ive got since I dropped it once an all that shit round the horn button popped off in a coulple of pieces exposing the flange an wire in the center of the handle! lol expoxied it back to gether just for the time being, an looks like shit :banghead:


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

indyzmosthated said:


> Digital dash on the list?


Yeah, my wife dont know it yet...But she's getting me one...


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

npazzin said:


> nice work on the wheel, I might have to do the same thing,but not sure if I can save the one ive got since I dropped it once an all that shit round the horn button popped off in a coulple of pieces exposing the flange an wire in the center of the handle! lol expoxied it back to gether just for the time being, an looks like shit :banghead:



Try it, just takes time and sanding and prep..Unless it's far far gone, you can probably fix it..Mine was in pretty good shape, I actually did more damage notching it with a cutoff just to get the epoxy to bite..vs the small cracks that it had..Came out nice, but as with anything it can always be better


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

Rich mans build up in here


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

king debo said:


> Yeah, my wife dont know it yet...But she's getting me one...


:thumbsup:


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Suspension check >


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

A little mock up to see how to run the wiring clean


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

Looking good


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

indyzmosthated said:


> Looking good



Thanks brotha


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Got the front ready, waiting on a few parts to cure...


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

damn, this is fkn nice as hell... is it gonna be juiced or stock suspension...??? i only ask cuz everything's already painted...


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

king debo said:


> View attachment 648356










:thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

man thats nice ^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

Looks badass. Going to do acrylic with side LEDs on the amps rack? Maybe engrave aqua obsession on it?


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

indyzmosthated said:


> Looks badass. Going to do acrylic with side LEDs on the amps rack? Maybe engrave aqua obsession on it?




You read my mind! I just got the LEDS in the mail today, going to the glass shop tomorrow and see what I can get into..


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

regal ryda said:


> man thats nice ^^^^^^^^^^


Thanks Mike, congrats once again on the well deserved plaque...No cavity creeps in your grill


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

RALPH_DOGG said:


> damn, this is fkn nice as hell... is it gonna be juiced or stock suspension...??? i only ask cuz everything's already painted...



Ohhh, I can cut that all day..Want to do a frame or buy one done first though. I made the trunk to where I can modify it easily to accomodate a trio of pumps & 8 batts...The belly is getting done when it comes off the frame again too


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

king debo said:


> Ohhh, I can cut that all day..Want to do a frame or buy one done first though. I made the trunk to where I can modify it easily to accomodate a trio of pumps & 8 batts...The belly is getting done when it comes off the frame again too


nice, thats whats up...


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

king debo said:


> View attachment 649195
> 
> 
> View attachment 649196
> ...


 thats a nice and clean look


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

Looks nice


----------



## 62Impala13s (Jan 7, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

We're the updated pics?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

Ttt. I think he's sleeping on us


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

indyzmosthated said:


> Ttt. I think he's sleeping on us


Thanks for all your help, you & your build have given me a lot of inspiration at times when I felt like walking away and just selling the thing..


----------



## KLIQUE SD 1958 RAG (Jun 20, 2013)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

king debo said:


> Thanks for all your help, you & your build have given me a lot of inspiration at times when I felt like walking away and just selling the thing..


No problem man. Ill help anyway I can.


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

she on the streets yet Debo


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

I gotta thank edelmiro13 for giving me a lead on a Lincoln Versailles rear end! Just brought it home this morning. Thanks bro


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

king debo said:


> I gotta thank edelmiro13 for giving me a lead on a Lincoln Versailles rear end! Just brought it home this morning. Thanks bro


No problem its rare they come up in this area I know you went thru some hoops for it but glad you got it I know now next time I see it it will be chromed


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

regal ryda said:


> she on the streets yet Debo


 Not yet, no rush now..Got to be right!


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

Rush rush !!!


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

rebuilt ps pump...All new internals


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

I cant post pics? It goes to a white screen and never lets me upload..WTF


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

I heard its on the ground almost most time for some burnouts Debo?


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

I cant wait to do some burnouts, probably wait a little while though until the motor is broken in


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

king debo said:


> I cant wait to do some burnouts, probably wait a little while though until the motor is broken in


lol that is the way to break it in


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

king debo said:


> View attachment 677017


 she looks real good down on the ground homie


----------



## Naptown>I<Rider (May 31, 2011)

lookin good my guy.


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Thanks fellas, im trying to make it happen


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

Can't wait to see her in person.


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

king debo said:


> View attachment 677022




looking real good on the ground


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

graham said:


> looking real good on the ground


 Thanks


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

CadillacTom said:


> Can't wait to see her in person.


 Cant wait to get some pattern work done and get some miles down


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

king debo said:


> Cant wait to get some pattern work done and get some miles down



what do you have in mind?


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

graham said:


> what do you have in mind?


 Some Kandy & flake


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

king debo said:


> View attachment 649195
> 
> 
> View attachment 649196
> ...


nice ! ! and great choice on getting the versailles rearend as well:thumbsup:


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> nice ! ! and great choice on getting the versailles rearend as well:thumbsup:


 Thanks, Mike..Cant wait to see your 60 put back together


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Got my brackets in today! Thanks to THUGGNASTY I still need a wishbone bracket for the top of the rearend, anyone got one they can sell me ASAP??


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Brackets off the Versailles and grinded down, ready to weld the new brackets on. Anyone have any tips or measurements I can use to get them on right?


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

king debo said:


> Brackets off the Versailles and grinded down, ready to weld the new brackets on. Anyone have any tips or measurements I can use to get them on right?
> View attachment 685581
> View attachment 685582
> View attachment 685584
> ...


its probably easier if you had a frame and some lowers but if it was up to me I'd send it down to the guy that did mine he already has an extra rear end his jig is set up for doing it right would suck to guess wrong just my 2 pennies


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

edelmiro13 said:


> its probably easier if you had a frame and some lowers but if it was up to me I'd send it down to the guy that did mine he already has an extra rear end his jig is set up for doing it right would suck to guess wrong just my 2 pennies


 Yeah, your're right..I don't want to jump the gun and be sorry later..


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

king debo said:


> Brackets off the Versailles and grinded down, ready to weld the new brackets on. Anyone have any tips or measurements I can use to get them on right?
> View attachment 685581
> View attachment 685582
> View attachment 685584
> ...


Here is a picture of the measurements from my housing i dont know if they will work for yours i used og brakets just line them up and tack weld them on the corners first and test fit them on the car before you fully weld them


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

that paint looks real good!


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

CAR LOOKS GOOD DEBO
LOVE THE PLATE FRAME!!!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

king debo said:


> View attachment 711897
> View attachment 711905
> View attachment 711921
> View attachment 711929
> ...










she came out sexxxy


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

king debo said:


> View attachment 711897
> View attachment 711905
> View attachment 711921
> View attachment 711929
> ...


Badass bro excellent work homie


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

npazzin said:


> that paint looks real good!


 Thanks bro, How's yours coming along?



graham said:


> View attachment 713033
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeah, they look really good on the car! Thanks for the hookup!



~DROPITLOW~ said:


> she came out sexxxy


 I hit her with some 2000, then 3000 grit... She's like glass now



big C said:


> Badass bro excellent work homie


 Thanks, glad to hear people think it looks good..That keeps me motivated when things don't go right..


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

king debo said:


> Thanks bro, How's yours coming along?
> 
> Yeah, they look really good on the car! Thanks for the hookup!
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

[Yeah, they look really good on the car! Thanks for the hookup!



LOOKS LIKE THEY COMPLIMENT THE COLORS PERFECT!


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Found something else I want, car is for sale on Ebay..


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Ebay-Link???


----------



## Nenin64 (Apr 11, 2012)

damn bro 64 is looking badass...


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

king debo said:


> View attachment 735993
> View attachment 736001
> View attachment 736017
> View attachment 736041
> ...


for sale already??:dunno:


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

she turned out great!


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

vouges17 said:


> she turned out great!


 Thanks man, nothing really big to post lately..Waiting on my Versailles to be done in the next week or so


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

Bad ass ride homie


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

TONY MONTANA said:


> Bad ass ride homie


 Thanks man, I think I seen you at the Westside picnic this summer.. Can't wait to see yours done...Post some more pics, I need some motivation to rejuvenate me..


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

You know I stay doing something,,,Sneek peek of my new project


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

king debo said:


> Thanks man, I think I seen you at the Westside picnic this summer.. Can't wait to see yours done...Post some more pics, I need some motivation to rejuvenate me..


yep that was me..shouldve came over! always kool to meet new friends besides it was plenty of beer and food under my tent!! you more than welcome


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

king debo said:


> You know I stay doing something,,,Sneek peek of my new project
> View attachment 837729


Oh snap.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

king debo said:


> You know I stay doing something,,,Sneek peek of my new project
> View attachment 837729


:thumbsup:


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Been working a lot lately so Ive been trying to do a little work when I have free time. Decided I wanted to do a full frame wrap, and since I very rarely if ever pay anyone to do work on my stuff, I'll be wrapping this one myself.. Here's a few pics of what I've been up to..Keep in mind I'm smoothing the whole frame, so I still have a lot of finish work ahead of me..But it's Built, Not Bought!!


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

do you plan on being ready for next summer? Build looks good!


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Its ready now, just doing a frame for it.. I have 4 pumps, just deciding how I want my setup...2,3 pumps..Most likely not using 4


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

king debo said:


> View attachment 897674










:thumbsup:


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Been working a lot lately, so I haven't had much time for the 64'.. But I did get the top and both sides plated, now I have to turn this beast over and do the bottom and start molding and wait til summer to paint it.


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

....


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

Looks great deebster! Can't wait till me you and dre get to ride together


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Well, the belly is almost completely molded.. weld, then grind...Repeat then repeat again..


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Hopefully I can start on the top tomorrow and have it wrapped up soon..


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

..


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

Doin work! Looks good


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Finally finished molding the bottom..Had a friend from work help me flip this heavy beast over by hand...


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

<..>


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

This is only about 2/3 of the flap discs and grinding wheels Ive used..I have a whole new respect for guys that wrapped frames and molded them...And I still have the top to mold..I need a sponsor...Or just buy the whole damn car/frame and put me out of my misery..


----------



## BEARFACE (Mar 4, 2011)

Looking good bro !!!!!!!!! :h5:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

BEARFACE said:


> Looking good bro !!!!!!!!! :h5:


Thanks man, trying to make this thing representable



~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:


Nice Avi bro


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

Grinding isnt fun


----------



## $piff (Oct 10, 2006)

Looks good definitely go through flap wheels I got a case of eBay got tired of buying 10 at a time


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

$piff said:


> Looks good definitely go through flap wheels I got a case of eBay got tired of buying 10 at a time


Yeah, they can rack up $ fast


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

Damm, Debo been doin' some work. I can smell the iron dust all the way over here.

Looks good. :thumbsup:


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

Welcome to the ls world brotha


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

indyzmosthated said:


> Welcome to the ls world brotha


Thanks, Im pretty excited to get started on this build!!


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Pics tomorrow


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

LS unloaded and ready


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

..


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

this ride gets better and better everytime i peak in :worship:


----------



## my way (Aug 15, 2010)

king debo said:


> ..


what size LS did you decide to go with ?


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Its a 5.3L, I got it from "64 EC STYLE" on here..Real good dude


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

:h5:


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Been on a LS build ordering spree................Pics soon.....maybe


----------



## impalaish63 (Jun 4, 2012)

Pm I thought you were selling a bumper jack want to know if you have it still


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

king debo said:


> Finally finished molding the bottom..Had a friend from work help me flip this heavy beast over by hand...


Frame looks good, always fun wrapping and molding them. :thumbsup:


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

KERRBSS said:


> Frame looks good, always fun wrapping and molding them. :thumbsup:



Thanks, Yours looks good..I'd like to have that Ace drop!!


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

king debo said:


> Thanks, Yours looks good..I'd like to have that Ace drop!!


I might just have to finish it. No one has come forward for it yet. Gonna restart a build topic for it shortly.


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Alright, I have about 95% of the parts I need to finish up my LS build..Last few parts came in today, time to get the block prepped, decide whether to do another cam and move forward..


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

More parts pics..>


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

And more>>>


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

Just like Christmas.


----------



## chicho360 (Oct 17, 2010)

LOOKING GOOD HOMIE KEEP IT ROLLING


----------



## SirTomeygun (Oct 8, 2009)

good looking ride, blood sweat and tears.... lol


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

SirTomeygun said:


> good looking ride, blood sweat and tears.... lol



Thanks, hopefully I'll get to enjoy I this summer.


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

:thumbsup::wave:


----------



## 87 Regal (Mar 18, 2011)

TTT


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

edelmiro13 said:


> :thumbsup::wave:


Whats crackin Dre


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Sup


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Well, since everything else is new, I decided to get the American Autowire update kit(#510063) ~ looks like its a bumper to bumper rewire, all labeled and bye bye glass style fuses that have been a pain in the ass. Plus I figured I might as well get a Dakota Digital dash, any thoughts on either style dash for a 64'?


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

This came in a few days ago...


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Posting this for all the guys that have been PM'ing me. This isn't everything I'm sure, but it's enough to get you in the game.


----------



## sickthree (Apr 4, 2004)

^^^ thanks


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

king debo said:


> Whats crackin Dre


Man I'm way behind on the layitlow thing but not much just wishing I had a car like yours


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

Keep them pics coming brotha! I need the motivation :thumbsup:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

looking rea real good debo do work homie:h5:


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Hydro boost and CPP 500 in..Check


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

BUILD LOOKS GREAT...


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Hydroboost ~ 05 Silverado 2500


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

MR. 805 S.L.S. said:


> BUILD LOOKS GREAT...



Thanks, yours is looking pretty amazing


----------



## TXRYDER (Nov 21, 2005)

Will the transmission mount you ordered work for an LS swap? I want to order that exact same one, but was told it would not work by the company selling it.


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

It worked In my friends car. 63' Impala " Teal Tomorrow"


----------



## TXRYDER (Nov 21, 2005)

Cool. Thanks for the info.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

And you talk about mine being the baller topic. ...look at you go......im gonna go have a seat now


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

king debo said:


> Hydroboost ~ 05 Silverado 2500


What's the advantages of running A hydro boost?


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

KERRBSS said:


> What's the advantages of running A hydro boost?


Quite a bit more stopping power, plus they hold pressure in the event of an engine failure and allow you 2-3 more chances at braking vs losing your vacuum when the engine dies. Plus I wont have to trim my coil pack covers, I'm hoping since it takes up less space..


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

king debo said:


> Quite a bit more stopping power, plus they hold pressure in the event of an engine failure and allow you 2-3 more chances at braking vs losing your vacuum when the engine dies. Plus I wont have to trim my coil pack covers, I'm hoping since it takes up less space..


Thanks, I'm bored so I'll go find one now. :thumbsup:


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Started on the American Autowire kit yesterday, that's the easiest wiring job Ive had on this car so far...plug and go, I'd definitely recommend it. Shiftworks linkage and cable came in today as well. Kindy pricey, but you gotta pay to play guess.. Check them out, p/n sc2061-c www.Shiftworks.com


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

Looking good. Getting closer everyday


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

64 BUMP...


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

king debo said:


> Its a 5.3L, I got it from "64 EC STYLE" on here..Real good dude



Glad you got homie. I see you've been busy!!!!!! you'll like the hydroboost. a little different feel you'll get used to real quick, i like it!


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

Got your message, Here's what I did to get my HB working. I cut the round end off of the HB lever, took the OG clevis and drilled it out to slide over HB rod, set it all in place and welded it together. If I had to do it again I would drill and tap the OG clevis and thread the rod on the HB so it would be adjustable depending on how you mount the HB on the firewall. But mine works great :h5:


----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

Super nice, looks like all my wish list! Lol..


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

Soon as I get a few miles on the ls swap I'll be doing the hydro boost as well


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

64_EC_STYLE said:


> Got your message, Here's what I did to get my HB working. I cut the round end off of the HB lever, took the OG clevis and drilled it out to slide over HB rod, set it all in place and welded it together. If I had to do it again I would drill and tap the OG clevis and thread the rod on the HB so it would be adjustable depending on how you mount the HB on the firewall. But mine works great :h5:


Thanks, that pic helped a lot.. CPP master should be in today..Pics later


----------



## lkojoe (Feb 6, 2008)

Are you running drum drum or disk drum with the hydro boost? Also you did you go with the efi gas thank? I'm in the process of putting a 6.0.


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

lkojoe said:


> Are you running drum drum or disk drum with the hydro boost? Also you did you go with the efi gas thank? I'm in the process of putting a 6.0.


Disc/Disc ~ Versailles rear end swap. I have a stock Impala tank, 409 sending unit, electric pump and a internally regulated filter.


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

CPP master came in yesterday>


----------



## lkojoe (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanks debo keep the pics going..... Why didn't you go with the polish intake manifold?


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

king debo said:


> Well, since everything else is new, I decided to get the American Autowire update kit(#510063) ~ looks like its a bumper to bumper rewire, all labeled and bye bye glass style fuses that have been a pain in the ass. Plus I figured I might as well get a Dakota Digital dash, any thoughts on either style dash for a 64'?


Nice. Thanks for the info. Need one for my ride too


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

Where's the updates? People wanna see!


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

I have tons of pics


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

king debo said:


> I have tons of pics


 :scrutinize:


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Before the rebuild...New heads, oil pan, oil pump, timing set....Corvette cam upgrade...You know the drill


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Pulley set to go with my Dirty Dingo brackets


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Every single wire on this car is BRAND NEW, classic car update kit and engine harness from PSIConversions...Anytime I needed extra anything, PSI sent it out no questions asked, they really have GREAT service..I highly recommend them!


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Ready for paint, all taped and on standby....>><<


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Steadily pressing forward...>>>>>>>>


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

I have a ls waterpump new, with pulley for $150 shipped if anyone needs it.. lmk


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

king debo said:


> I have a ls waterpump new, with pulley for $150 shipped if anyone needs it.. lmk


Going polished?


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

indyzmosthated said:


> Going polished?



Yeah, if it sells I'm going to


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Installed my electric fuel pump and filter today.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

on tha move.....get it homie


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

:thumbsup:Taking notes!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Pushing hard every day fellas..


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Decided to paint the intake. Everything is in, dropping the motor tomorrow.


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

4l65e Transmission is in..That's a fun one to install solo. Here's the homemade jack plate I made from leftover wood from my deck steps.


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Booom!! LS installed..Pretty excited..


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

king debo said:


> Decided to paint the intake. Everything is in, dropping the motor tomorrow.


:wow:


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

The engine looks great!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

king debo said:


> View attachment 1243274










nice upgrade debo


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

RobLBC said:


> The engine looks great!


Thanks man, I like how it turned out..


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :wow:


Been putting in that work lately..


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

Looks perfect


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

king debo said:


> View attachment 1243274


looks damn good debo!i likes:thumbsup:


----------



## sickthree (Apr 4, 2004)

king debo said:


> View attachment 1243274


 :h5:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Looking good brother


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Did you use a high heat primer and paint for the block? Going to paint my real soon and was just wondering what I should get.


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

looking good!


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

indyzmosthated said:


> Looks perfect


Thanks brotha



STRICTLY MIKE said:


> looks damn good debo!i likes:thumbsup:


Ive been waiting on you updates..Get to postin...



sickthree said:


> :h5:






KERRBSS said:


> Did you use a high heat primer and paint for the block? Going to paint my real soon and was just wondering what I should get.


I use a high heat primer or epoxy primer..I clean the block like 10 times with wax and degreaser, then base /clear.. I also remove all the block markings for that stealthy look and make those old cats wonder..



64_EC_STYLE said:


> looking good!


Hows your fleet of Impalas??


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Damn that's bad ass


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Getting close!!


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Looking good.


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

I wish I would have went with the hydroboost. I well. I know what my 57 rag will have


----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

Looks great!! Diggin the hydro boost setup!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

for sale debo pm me:thumbsup:


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Thanks for the input guys..Just waiting on Black Magic to ship this slip yoke to me...<> I hate f-ing waiting..ha


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

i know what you mean by waiting, but shit you gots a clean ride! id be happy just drinkin a cold one in my garage lookin at it if my car was that nice!!!


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

Real nice whip.


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

johner956 said:


> Looks great!! Diggin the hydro boost setup!


Thanks



npazzin said:


> i know what you mean by waiting, but shit you gots a clean ride! id be happy just drinkin a cold one in my garage lookin at it if my car was that nice!!!


Yeah, after 3 years of looking and building 'm ready to roll. Ive spent around $100 - $200 a week for 3 years now, maybe more..Tired of the hurry up and wait game


CadillacTom said:


> Real nice whip.


Thanks player


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Boom ~ we're in business

http://youtu.be/HUaTIzjs5WE


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

Video or it didn't happen!


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

That Fuckin Sounds Sick..


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

:h5: Congrats!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

look atcha


----------



## MrLavish (Dec 31, 2011)

man i cant wait to hear my ls when i drop it


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

king debo said:


> Boom ~ we're in business
> 
> http://youtu.be/HUaTIzjs5WE





indyzmosthated said:


> Video or it didn't happen!


Yes sir. 



64_EC_STYLE said:


> :h5: Congrats!


Took a little work, but im there..



SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> look atcha


Now I need a 57' like the big players!! 



~MASTERPIECE~ said:


> That Fuckin Sounds Sick..


Thanks homie



MrLavish said:


> man i cant wait to hear my ls when i drop it


Get on it man


----------



## DjGhadi (Mar 27, 2014)

went throught the entire thread and and damn i hate you!! lol good work here bro very motivational and makes me wanna work on mine.. only problem is i gotta get one first lol :thumbsup:


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

DjGhadi said:


> went throught the entire thread and and damn i hate you!! lol good work here bro very motivational and makes me wanna work on mine.. only problem is i gotta get one first lol :thumbsup:


Thanks DJGhadi, good to hear feedback like this..


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Wheels wells in, not a fun install solo!


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Hate posting from my phone..


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

A thing of beauty, love it!


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

king debo said:


> Wheels wells in, not a fun install solo!
> View attachment 1396649
> View attachment 1396649


dope ass build bro cant wait to see it in person


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

Badass!


----------



## DjGhadi (Mar 27, 2014)




----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

I love that ride! Very nice build!


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

TONY MONTANA said:


> dope ass build bro cant wait to see it in person


 I can't wait to see what you got cookin!



indyzmosthated said:


> Badass!


Getting there


DjGhadi said:


>


It's alive



Crash1964 said:


> I love that ride! Very nice build!


Thanks, I'll trade ya..


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

DAMN DEBO! THIS THING IS NICE!! LOOKING GOOD BRO!:yes:uffin:


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Took her for a little dip, been a longggg time..>>


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

nice


----------



## lkojoe (Feb 6, 2008)

Did you have to hook up the transmission switch with the switchworks linkage?


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

You made a plaque for the name of your car? Never seen that before


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

npazzin said:


> You made a plaque for the name of your car? Never seen that before


Yes sir, wife joked about it being my "obsession". I can thank her for the name, Krazykutting made it for me a long time ago.


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

I should get one for the tre that says divorce bound. Lol


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

^^^^ BWAHAHAJA


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

npazzin said:


> You made a plaque for the name of your car? Never seen that before


Someone beat me to it....had one waterjetted out years ago for my ride "relapse" 

Cars super nice by the way :thumbsup:


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Oh damn!!


----------



## 78 MC (Jul 15, 2009)

bad ass 64


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Thanks for all the good responses, I finally got a chance to get the exhaust done, so that's a relief to have ta crossed off the to do list! Been driving it so the computer can relearn everything. I really like how the color turned out in the sun, it really pops in the light..Now I just need to get the amps working for my other subs and highs, for some odd reason they aren't coming on so I'll be checking some wiring..Then off to get an alignment, I guess my eyeball technique wasn't as good as I thought..Haha


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

Nice! One of the baddest in The Buckeye State.


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

king debo said:


> Thanks for all the good responses, I finally got a chance to get the exhaust done, so that's a relief to have ta crossed off the to do list! Been driving it so the computer can relearn everything. I really like how the color turned out in the sun, it really pops in the light..Now I just need to get the amps working for my other subs and highs, for some odd reason they aren't coming on so I'll be checking some wiring..Then off to get an alignment, I guess my eyeball technique wasn't as good as I thought..Haha


:biggrin: Looks Like New Money!! damn debo! I cant wait until I get my car to this stage , your car looks great homie!:thumbsup: be sure to make a video of you driving it uffin:


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

Car looks bad ass Zack hopefully we get to see it in person one day


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

One day


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

king debo said:


> View attachment 1396713


man  beautiful fucking ride


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

man, thats nice as hell... if my motor ever goes out, I'm swapping over for sure...


----------



## MrLavish (Dec 31, 2011)

that color is silver blue isnt it?


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

MrLavish said:


> that color is silver blue isnt it?


It's called medium aqua metallic.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Was this on ebay?


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

lone star said:


> Was this on ebay?


Haha


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

lone star said:


> Was this on ebay?


----------



## MrLavish (Dec 31, 2011)

So in person is the color more of a blue or close to a green color


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

It's definitely blue


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

lone star said:


> Was this on ebay?


I'm always looking to sell my cars. I'd like to have something juiced already plus $$, or get into a vert.


----------



## Naptown>I<Rider (May 31, 2011)

king debo said:


> I'm always looking to sell my cars. I'd like to have something juiced already plus $$, or get into a vert.


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Naptown>I<Rider said:


>


What's crackin G...


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Out for a 2hr dip


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

http://youtu.be/Zh2eRS7SnKk


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

http://youtu.be/dSt_PF0tWJo


----------



## wannahop (Apr 12, 2006)

So nice


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

king debo said:


> http://youtu.be/dSt_PF0tWJo


ttt


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

wannahop said:


> So nice


Thanks, little here & there and it will be there..


----------



## Tage (Apr 29, 2008)

Beautiful!!! Nice work on the LS swap.


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Tage said:


> Beautiful!!! Nice work on the LS swap.



Thanks, looks like she's going to a new home tomorrow. .


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Really congrats on your sale.


----------



## Johnnyfive (Oct 23, 2013)

king debo said:


> Hydroboost ~ 05 Silverado 2500


Looking good Homie! :dramao you have any pics of the Hydro boost install? I have one and I could definitely use the room I'm in the process of throwing in a 6.0 in my 1964 impala http://www.layitlow.com/forums/22-maintenance-repair/589410-lq4-4l80e-swap-my-1964-impala.html


----------



## chicho360 (Oct 17, 2010)

looking firme ese keep it rolling:roflmao:


----------

